# Airlines rank ahead of IRS in customer satisfaction



## CHamilton (Apr 22, 2014)

Airlines rank ahead of IRS in customer satisfaction




> Airlines receive the lowest customer satisfaction ratings among all travel-related industries, according to a new report released Tuesday.
> For the second year in a row, airlines earned a score of 69 out of 100 points, according to the American Customer Satisfaction Index travel report. That is among the lowest of any industry or agency, hovering above only the IRS, subscription television providers and social media sites.
> 
> The survey found that passengers appreciate that airlines are mishandling fewer bags and a check-in process that's been made simpler by technology. But the flight itself is making some passengers unhappy, with seat comfort and in-flight service particularly dissatisfying.


The press release doesn't mention Amtrak, and I don't feel like registering in order to download the full report. But if anyone wants to do so, the link is here: http://www.theacsi.org/news-and-resources/customer-satisfaction-reports/reports-2014/acsi-travel-report-2014


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 22, 2014)

I hope one of those low scoring social media sites is not AU!


----------

